# **** Must Be Get'in Forgetful ****



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I found it in my work truck tool box.

Last winter one of the old ranchers I've known for years needed a door knob and a dead bolt installed on the main house front door.

When I arrived, he had a hot cup of coffee wait'in and we talked over when he was gonna ship out a few cull cows down to the La Junta auction.

It took about an hour for the installation. I gathered up my tools and yell back to the kitchen that I was done and I was gonna head out. He said hold on a minute--- I got something for ya.

Well--- the old gent and I do some trade'in every now and then--- but I don't charge him when I do a little fix'in on things at his outfit. I mean, the guys gotta be push'in 96 years old.

So here he comes hobbling through the living room, with cane in one hand and something in the other. When he got closer, I could see a carton of a dozen eggs (from his chickens) and a small box. I figured there was a chunk of uncut pork belly in the box--- Mmmm--- eggs and bacon for breakfast in the morning.

Now I get to the addition I'm building for a client. I ask the owner if I can put the E&B in his fridge for the day. He says sure, but never saw uncut bacon (real city pilgrim.lol) and wanted a look. I gave him the box and eggs and when out to strap on my tool belt.

A couple minutes go by, and here comes the owner out with that look on his face--- you know the one--- I'm gonna ask the contractor another dumb question.lol.

He says--- sure you want this cold. Then he opens the box and theres a new look'in 357 Ruger Blackhawk.

I called the old rancher and he said its just a little something for help'in him out and never ask'in for anything. He said Christmas is come'in pretty soon anyway.

I must be get'in forgetful--- kinda forgot it was in the truck box till a couple days ago. :doh:

awprint:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Real nice Cat, like the one I have but in better shape.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

what's this thread about? I forgot. lol. gotta love those senior moments.

nice! that is awesome. it is true , anything you give ,will be given back threefold


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

A beauty, heck of a gesture from an old timer. I sure he left it in good hands.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Way cool! A treasure you'll never part with - unless, of course, you pass it on in a similar fashion.

P.S. Don't forget the paperwork, if you haven't already taken care of it.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

bacon...more like a hog leg very nice cat!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

An hour to install a door knob and a deadbolt? Your lucky you didn't loose the eggs to..lol. Nice payment.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

glenway said:


> P.S. Don't forget the paperwork, if you haven't already taken care of it.


 What paperwork Glen? You don't need any paperwork out here, I am not sure about CO... Are you talking about paper targets.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I don't know about Colorado, either. In Michigan handguns must be registered when transferred or purchased, either from a FFL dealer or private seller. I thought it may have been a federal law, but I guess not.

Long guns don't need any paperwork here, though.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Very nice Dave. Doing for others with no expectation of anything in return, is reward in itself. But you sure got a nice bonus.


----------



## shaneatkinson82 (Sep 28, 2014)

Beautiful gun. Which caliber is that. I have a Super Blackhawk and that sucker packs and can roll a wrist with stock grips.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Its .357 Mag Shane. I probably wont pack it around much. It has a good shine to it, and I'll most likely hang her on the wall with the turkey wing/tail mount.

My backup weapon is a LLama Mini Max II in .45 I front carry in my vest. Its good insurance when I have a lion or bear at close quarters when call'in in cover.

awprint:


----------

